# Games lag when moves mouse



## IvanLim (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi,

This happen after i install one of the game or the window hang (had to force restart)
Usually when i play game, every part of the game play is smooth.

However after the incident as i mention at the first sentense. everytime i move my mouse in the game even the menu the game motion hang. i have try other game same situation happen moving mouse the game lag.

i have try to re-install the graphic card but it is no use. 

anyone can help me

ivan
thanks


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

IvanLim said:


> Hi,
> 
> This happen after i install one of the game or the window hang (had to force restart)
> Usually when i play game, every part of the game play is smooth.
> ...


Which game please ???


----------



## IvanLim (Mar 25, 2006)

all games include C and C 3 and Company of heroes.

before that i set all the graphic detail to max and i have no problem with it but after the incident every move of mouse cursor lag the game


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

IvanLim said:


> all games include C and C 3 and Company of heroes.
> 
> before that i set all the graphic detail to and i have no problem with it but after the incident every move of mouse cursor lag the game


Have you updated your graphic drivers ???


----------



## IvanLim (Mar 25, 2006)

i use the latest driver provided by the manufacturer. Before i play the game also the same version.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Have you applied any paatches the game needs


----------



## IvanLim (Mar 25, 2006)

ya have the latest patches the problem i think does not lies on the game is the window


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

When you say you tried to reinstall the graphics card no good .. what did you mean ...

Gio into device manager 
control pane system hardware device manager and see if you have any yellow exclamation marks and post them back pleasel


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

what do you have for PC components? and how old is the computer?


----------



## crazydutch (Dec 29, 2006)

please post you're specs so i can help you.
without specs there's not much anyone here can do for all we know you could be playing on a P2..
Does you're pc meet the games minimum requirements ?
Also check the thread up top where you can test youre pc and see if you can play the game.


----------



## IvanLim (Mar 25, 2006)

P4 2.80 GHZ 
2.5 GB RAM @ 533mhz 1gbx2 256mbx2
MSI 7900GT PCIe
160 GB Harddrive @ 7200RPM
Philips 17inch 107C5 
creative 7.1 giga works speaker with audgiy 2 zs platium pro
microsoft elite desktop (mouse + keyboard)
copperhead razer 2000dpi
razer exactmat speed
Windows XP Professional SP2(not OEM) 

this is my com spec and i have no problem playing this game i mention on previous reply but i don know wat happen after i force restart my com and the whole game lag when i move my mouse and when i do not move it nv lag...


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

with that setup i couldnt imagine lagging... ever


----------



## Jethro1984 (Mar 29, 2007)

Sometimes the simplest thing can cause drag. Check out your swap file size and if you have a decent size HDD, try increasing it. Also run AAWSE and Spybot and see if you find anything nasty that is using up your physcial memory.


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

when your done with that, throw up a HJT log


----------



## IvanLim (Mar 25, 2006)

ok i manage to solve the problem ....ad aware and spybot is useless ....spyware doctor is the best...i found f***ing spyware that cause my game to lag with spyware doctor and
now i have no problem with my tiberium war and every game work like a charm


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I use superantispyware and have found it excellent .. it even has a handy feature "whats running on your pc " so you can see if there re any suspicious files

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

always best to run a couple


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

Good for you!! don't you love it when you get everything working??


----------



## IvanLim (Mar 25, 2006)

thx but any good spyware remover, antivirus, firewall to recommend?


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

i use AVAST 4.7 Home Edition. it works Dandy for me. one of the best antis ive ever used.

www.avast.com

Also, i have a version of a really good spyware/adaware program if you would like.

PM me if you want me to give you the download URL.


----------

